# 4" tube attaching



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

I'm having zero luck getting my 4" tube onto my table saw dust pan and onto my 6" to 4" adapter.. Anyone have tips for getting these things attached?


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

What kind of 4" tubing? I used cheap spiral wire vinyl tubing and had to stretch the vinyl to fit over the 4" dust port on my saw.

I used 4" flexible metal dryer vent hose to connect the vinyl tubing to the DC and it was an easy fit.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

It's the clear plastic with a wire running though it


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

From the saw you might be better off making the transition to PVC with a flexible dust collector hose. Going from 6" to 4" there should be a reducer to make the transition. If you are using the thin wall pipe you may have to go to a real plumbing supplier to get the part. The box stores just sell the common stuff. You must have quite a dust collector to use a 6" pipe. The rest of us don't need anything bigger than 4".


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

I'm running through the super Dust Deputy and the vacuum outlet has a 6in diameter.. thinking now that I got one of the lines run I have to take it off anyway to mount the motor on the wall above the super Dust Deputy


----------

